# Minimal setup



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 14, 2008)

Ive grown last year, I have experience but for anyone who only has minimal resources (although you should start with everything neccessary...), here is an example of what one can achieve! Its simply a box with a light strung down the middle. Close the flaps and you're almost light proof.


----------



## PlanterJ (Feb 15, 2008)

:holysheep:Yea looks like a serious fire hazard, i would move the cloth off the top. Its bad enough ur using carboard . And for impovements id add a ventilation if u dont already got . Also you should go n buy some reflectors , And if ur on a tight budget i'd suggest aluminum foil, make sure 2 use the dull side soo u dont get burn spots.And what i did on my grow setup is i took the fans out an old comp n installed 1 venting in and 1 blowing directly 2 ue plant source, works great for seedlings . Well that about all i know good luck man hope they turn 2 be monstazz


----------



## PlanterJ (Feb 15, 2008)

And what kninda light are u using?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 15, 2008)

is it a cardboard box?? yea planterJ's right, that could be a mega fire hazard. what previous grows have you done (strain, lights etc)?


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 15, 2008)

a cardboard box????????  wait a minute, i think i seen this done on the simpsons..and homer got his testicla hair burnt off.  dude, seriously, and please...at least get a rubbermaid container or something.  none of us want to see ya in the funny papers bro.


----------



## Firepower (Feb 15, 2008)

WOW dude, thats like a pretty bad idea, CARDBOARD?? advicing people to use cardboard is like giving a 5 year old a book of matches and leaving him in the house, 50/50 chance your house wont be there whaen u get back..

PLANTERJ: actually aluminum foil is also 1 of the worst things you can use for reflection, it actually absorbs some of the light and can get VERY hot also.

If you must use a reflective material go to walmart and get a safety blanket from the outdoor section, cost $1-$2 and will be big enought to wrap a small linen closet. On the same note,  FLAT   white paint will reflect just as much light as the safety blanket ( SEMI & GLOSSY also absorb light so no good either).

:aok:


----------



## headband (Feb 15, 2008)

I would have to agree. Get a rubbermaid or somthing. I dont think if would catch fire just using cfls properly hanging them. Why are you growing using minimal requirements. You'll end up with minimal buds with minimal quality.  I used cardboard as a wall in my attic grow covered in Mylar with no problems as a wall but it was 2 feet away from the hps. I dont know about a enclosure but as a movable wall,it worked great for me.    I would invest  your money if you want some bomb.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 15, 2008)

yea 3 of the walls to my grow are cardboard but they are covered in very white paper and then sealed with plastic sticky laminate type covering. the main reflective wall is a homer simpson laminated poster with the white side facing in lol works fine for me


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks to all the advice!!! Don't worry guys, you won't see a fellow grower without a house anytime soon. I can assure you... I'm using CFL's and a reflector. Temps are roughly 20 degrees, no bare wires.. fire detector in the hall... The box is only temporary guys.. But it works! 

Some of my other grows include the inside of a cab and the good ole outdoors. Outdoors was refreshingly fun and indoors was temptingly time consuming yet entertaining.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17351
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17524

And again, thanks for the concern from all of you!


----------

